

Have you ever felt like everything was wrong - MrBra

Pardon me for my spinning English.<p>Just wanted to say that today I went out and confronted with society and felt a bit out of role, out of pace.<p>I am aware that I am on the right path,  and everything is turning better period after period, but still, had one of one days where you look back yourself and you don&#x27;t quite like it. 
I know this is no public psychologist, but just wanted to share.<p>And thanks for fueling my brain for when I needed some peace of mind due to the fact that all that is being talked about here touches some hey-this-is-interesting-dont-think-about-anything-else string of myself.<p>This is not exactly the right way to live IT (pun intended) but still it helped.<p>Love you all in a bit of a wrongly way, but still I know some of you know you do too in a way. This has helped so many of us.<p>Don&#x27;t got (yea, have) a blog, so I thought for once about exceptionally sharing this here.<p>Have a good day today, religious, atheist or agnostic, or whatever you are. Anything of those is never a negation of  inner spirituality.<p>Enjoy. Peace.
Please don&#x27;t help. This is not a last letter or something like it. I just wanted to share that rejoining with something we like, sometime even in a bit of a obsessed way, helps.<p>Go HN, the tangible smartness you feel here helps a lot!<p>Will probably delete this after about 4 or five person may have seen it, because I am aware that it is a bit depressive, but still those three or four person reading it, would mean something, someway.<p>Again please don&#x27;t worry, this is not a hidden message for something, I will physically keep submitting proper IT stuff after this :)
Enjoy coding, maybe look at it also as the right tool for an exact specific moment in the path of healthiness.
======
MrBra
Ok, please can HN delete this now?.. I thought I could delete it myself, but
it seems I can't (thought that expiring delete option was not active on own
posts).

------
miji
yes , it reminds of the red pill scene in the matrix

